# Masons Root Beer find...



## timofthree (Nov 1, 2018)

Out walking an old railroad line with my 3yr old son a bit ago, he was riding up on my shoulders. He spotted this and we brought it home and it cleaned up ok. I was amazed at how heavy the bottle is. Thick glass! My boy has found a few other bottles and definitely has an eagle eye!






My only ACL so far and I was surprised to see that this started out yellow!? Any one think there’s any value to this? Or just a good start to a small soda collection?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2018)

Not much value in that condition sadly, but a good start to a collection!  Those old soda bottles were so heavy because they were meant to be used over and over again for pressurized contents.  It's definitely easy to get hooked on collecting these soda bottles, even though there aren't as many to be found in the woods as there once were there are still plenty out there.


----------



## RCO (Nov 2, 2018)

must be an American brand as I haven't seen it before , likely little value but a neat souvenir and I'd definitely keep it


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 2, 2018)

Mason's Root Beer was Franchised out of Chicago, Illinois. 
Here is a version bottled by the American Soda Water Bottling Co of St. Louis. Somewhat common bottle around here.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Nov 2, 2018)

As bottle-bud says they're kinda common (I'm in Northern Indiana) but nice examples sell good at my local flea mart.


----------



## bottle-bud (Nov 2, 2018)

By the way timofthree, that's a pretty cool story about you and your son out treasure hunting. Its always fun finding anything out on walks or wherever. Hopefully more treasures are to be found.


----------



## timofthree (Nov 3, 2018)

Thank you all for the comments and input! This will stay in the collection for now with the special meaning and my love for the railroad. Also wanted to point out it was found here in Oregon, so quite a ways away from its bottling.

I have another nice soda find in can form I hope to share soon, it needs some clean up and rust removal so stay tuned!


----------

